# Great Pyrenees



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Here's a neat pic. Puppy belongs to one of my son's friends. Amazing pic and even more amazing animals!


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Good, get them bonded to the animals first. It is hard, but we have found out the hard way, do not treat them like cute puppies!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

LOL! That picture reminds me of a little cat that used to hang out down in the heifer barn on the old farm. It always looked matted and mangy and sick but it was just kinda......different. It would let the youngest heifers who would still suck on a bottle if you let them, suck on its head. Funny as all get out! That cat's whole head would be gone, right down to its front legs. After maybe 15 seconds or so it would start pushing and clawing for an exit. Purring the whole time. Guess it felt like getting petted? Beats me. But this stupid cat also wouldn't eat anything else as long as there were flies in the windows to eat. Weirdest cat I ever saw. Probably leaned a little left if ya know what I mean.....


----------

